# Pool test strips...



## suen (May 8, 2012)

Just bought some HTH pool strips to check my "overdue" mare wiht.... its shows 1000 hardness and 8.4 ph. Does this mean we have a long way to go? Help!!! I feel like I am butting my head against the wall.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

Hi, and welcome! Ph seems high, foaling range is usually in the 6 range, but you have to read it at 30 seconds. Do you have any udder of side belly pics of her? You will find we love pictures on here. Also, seems all the mares on here (including my Snowball) are taking their good old time foaling this year.


----------



## Wings (May 8, 2012)

I use pool strips as well



Although I've only used the ph square, but here are the pictures I use when describing the process to people, it might help

These where the test strips, she foaled within 24 hours of the last test.




This is a good refrence from a bottle.




I watch very closesly when things hit 6.8 because changes can happen very quickly at that point. 6.2 usually means foal within 24 hours and has been the case with my own girls.


----------



## Wings (May 8, 2012)

Should add, what process are you using? I just drop milk directly onto the strip but some people prefer to dilute and depending on the water you use it can alter then result. I think you have to dilute with distilled water?


----------



## suen (May 9, 2012)

I get 1/2cc milk, 1 1/2cc distilled water, mix that together, then dip the strip in it completely getting the strip wet, then wait for 30 seconds. So actually I'm mixing 3-1 ratio.

Diane... I will take pics again tonight and post and see if you can tell any difference from when the first post was.


----------

